# Baby Spud - very cute pictures!



## Spudlover (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

yes they are very cute pics of pspud love the name lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my goodness, baby spud is gorgeous, im in love..:001_wub:


----------



## Starlights (May 2, 2010)

What a beautiful boy!
Spud is a FANTASTIC name!!!


----------



## Spudlover (Oct 26, 2008)

Tell me about it! I've been in love ever since I laid eyes on him. These pictures are old though, he is now 2.5 years old! I'll post some more.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

What a gorgeous pupster he was, i bet he is an absolutely handsome boy now too!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

you are absolutely *wrong* these are not very cute pictures, these are very very very cute pictures 

Ah the joys of puppies!!!


----------



## Spudlover (Oct 26, 2008)

Aaah, thank you guys, all parents think their own children are the most beautiful in the world! 
Is that true by the way? I only have dogs!


----------



## lovaspringer (Feb 18, 2010)

aww bless i love the little fluffy pooch,i love my kids as much as i do my dogs,so yes i guess its true,the best thing with with annimals is they dont argue back,and dont question your actions,haha.xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

shutterspeed said:


> you are absolutely *wrong* these are not very cute pictures, these are very very very cute pictures
> 
> Ah the joys of puppies!!!


*agrees*

this definitley needs a warning!


----------



## Spudlover (Oct 26, 2008)

metame said:


> *agrees*
> 
> this definitley needs a warning!


LOL, ok. WARNING! WARNING! MEGA CUTE PIX COMING UP!


----------



## Spudlover (Oct 26, 2008)

That red collar was a bit big! lol
I really hoped this little black button nose would stay black, but it is much lighter now.


----------



## just4alaff (Apr 22, 2010)

awww he's so cute xx


----------



## xoxAmiexox (May 2, 2010)

aww hes sooo cute


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Spudlover said:


> That red collar was a bit big! lol
> I really hoped this little black button nose would stay black, but it is much lighter now.


Very cute pictures, does his nose only go lighter in winter? If so it should go darker again....Jill


----------



## Spudlover (Oct 26, 2008)

No, his nose is just a light brown colour all the time now.
I never knew their noses can change colour according to the seasons!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Hehe, he looks a bit weighed down by his lead and collar


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

He is just adorable :001_wub:


----------

